# Black Screen after booting / sometimes after few mins



## nabster11 (Nov 16, 2016)

This happened all of a sudden, my screen flickered while playing a game and that's all i could remember. Screen went black  no mouse or keyboard usable. Even after restarting i kept getting the same problem. Went through google and managed to disable graphics card. System came back but i could not play any games.

I assumed this to be a graphics driver issue, tried installing diff versions of graphics card but no use and finally tried to upgrade to windows 10 and that's when the system didn't come up at all.

All i get is the blue windows boot screen after which I cant see anything.

this is my config, do let me know what could have gone wrong.


fx 6300
gigabyte 970a ds3p
kingston hyperx blu 4gb
r9 270x
wd green 500g
CM 550 psu
cooler master basic cabinet
dell s2240l


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 17, 2016)

Use another PSU & try it

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## nabster11 (Nov 18, 2016)

HI, 

I checked with a local pc mechanic and he says the graphic card is fried and has to be replaced. Any other suggestions ?
If it must be replaced can you please give me a suggestion on which graphic card to buy. I don't want to play any games but just to use the computer for daily purpose, since my motherboard doesn't have a vga/hdmi port i have to depend on the graphic card itself. Please advice ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 18, 2016)

What is your budget for the GPU?

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## nabster11 (Nov 18, 2016)

No gaming requirement, just want to run the computer for daily purpose. Looking for the best and cheapest max 10 K


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2016)

If you don't want to game, 10k seems high. Get a GTX 1050ti regardless of that. Play games later on it.


----------



## nabster11 (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't want to game anymore.. Would it be economical to get a motherboard with hdmi/vga port or a cheaper graphic card?. 
Checked gtx 1050ti in Amazon and it is very costly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2016)

nabster11 said:


> I don't want to game anymore.. Would it be economical to get a motherboard with hdmi/vga port or a cheaper graphic card?.
> Checked gtx 1050ti in Amazon and it is very costly.



Buying a new mobo for an EOL proccy doesn't seems ok to me.
1050ti sells for around 12k, 1050 for around 10k, check local shops, mdcomputers, primeabgb, itdepot, cost-to-cost, etc.

Everything from nvidia under them are just not worth the current price. If GTX 960 was going for 10k, it would've been a good buy. Good old 750ti, despite being EOL, is still selling for 9-10k. If you can find a new 750ti for ~6k, get it.

Also, dump that CM psu and get something from EVGA, Antec or seasonic instead.


----------



## nabster11 (Nov 20, 2016)

Gigabyte rx460 2gb ddr5 is what my local pc mechanic is suggesting.. For 11500. What to do now?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2016)

nabster11 said:


> Gigabyte rx460 2gb ddr5 is what my local pc mechanic is suggesting.. For 11500. What to do now?


Go with Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB @ 13.5k
Or
Zotac GTX1050 2GB @ 12.5k

The above two are still better than RX460.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2016)

nabster11 said:


> Gigabyte rx460 2gb ddr5 is what my local pc mechanic is suggesting.. For 11500. What to do now?



Not worth over 10k. Get GTX 1050ti instead.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 21, 2016)

Guys he said his R9 270X got fried. And nobody checked the reason for it? Could be the GPU itself but it is most likely the PSU. The PSU upgrade should come first then before buying a new GPU.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2016)

nabster11 said:


> This happened all of a sudden, my screen flickered while playing a game and that's all i could remember. Screen went black  no mouse or keyboard usable. Even after restarting i kept getting the same problem. Went through google and managed to disable graphics card. System came back but i could not play any games.
> 
> I assumed this to be a graphics driver issue, tried installing diff versions of graphics card but no use and finally tried to upgrade to windows 10 and that's when the system didn't come up at all.
> 
> ...



If you can see the Windows boot screen that means that the GPU must be fine. Perhaps driver corruption is the issue or your resolution got set to something that is not supported by your monitor.

Try booting into safe mode and see if you can do so.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> *If you can see the Windows boot screen that means that the GPU must be fine.* Perhaps driver corruption is the issue or your resolution got set to something that is not supported by your monitor.
> 
> Try booting into safe mode and see if you can do so.



there are exceptions. My old HD6850 gone kaput a few months back. It can boo into safe mode, install drivers all fine but as soon as you are into ( with drivers loaded ) boom, only black screen.


----------

